# How is this horse's conformation?



## LikeaTB (May 28, 2012)

I looked up "most expensive horse' and this is what came up. How is his conformation ? I'm just curious about it.


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm no conformation guru, but he looks like he's built downhill to me...


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Looks like a TB or a hunter type QH. Built very well, but I am not fond of his back. It seems he has high withers and his back is long. Everything else seems great. Wonderful angles on his legs and shoulders/croup. Could use a longer neck but not too bad. Ties in pretty well. Nice muscling.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm not a fan. He looks like a race-bred TB. Light on bone, over at the knee, slightly wasp-waisted, he seems a bit posty through the hocks, hocks are set high, low stifle/long hip, high withers, short neck that ties in high on his chest, he's downhill, and he looks sway-backed. I've seen much better conformation on grade horses. Heck, my gelding has better conformation, IMO.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LikeaTB (May 28, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I'm not a fan. He looks like a race-bred TB. Light on bone, over at the knee, slightly wasp-waisted, he seems a bit posty through the hocks, hocks are set high, low stifle/long hip, high withers, short neck that ties in high on his chest, he's downhill, and he looks sway-backed. I've seen much better conformation on grade horses. Heck, my gelding has better conformation, IMO.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What is "wasp-waisted"? I've never heard of it, but then again, I know nothing about conformation


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

See the way his waist (belly) goes up and is more narrow as it approaches his flank? That's wasp-waisted. There's another name for it, but I can't remember it. 

Forgot to add to my list that he's seriously tied in behind the knee, too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LikeaTB (May 28, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> See the way his waist (belly) goes up and is more narrow as it approaches his flank? That's wasp-waisted. There's another name for it, but I can't remember it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think the other name is herring gut.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

LikeaTB said:


> I think the other name is herring gut.


That's it! Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

The Green Monkey - Show Horse Gallery, A Different Horse is Featured Every Day


----------



## LikeaTB (May 28, 2012)

JustImagine said:


> The Green Monkey - Show Horse Gallery, A Different Horse is Featured Every Day


That is exactly where I got it from!


----------



## maggiesshowjumping (Jan 3, 2013)

you can have a horse with good conformation that cant perform and visa versa have a horse with terriable conformation that wins everything... however- to directly answer your question I would say this horse has great conformation overall... but its only a side view... and one of the most expensive racehorses turned out to be a total dud... while you have other horses that were never expected to do well because of their bodysize/conformation (like seabiscut) but exceeded all expectations. 
is this the link you found?
http://www.bloodhorse.com/horse-rac...-helps-fasig-tipton-set-juvenile-sale-records


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Horse sold for $16 million. Here is the pedigree:
The Green Monkey Horse Pedigree

This horse is pure race horse. The sire line includes close up greats such as Storm Cat and Pleasant Colony. The dam line includes Unbridled. He is line bred on Dr. Fager and In Reality and way back.. Bold Ruler. 

His bone is good, he is a bit long in the back but this is his 2 year old photo... and for a 2 year old he is breath taking. He is actually built level.. maybe a tiny bit up hill (root of neck to point of buttock). He has good rear end muscling and large hocks.. and good angles to his shoulder and his legs, including pasterns. Nothing about this Thoroughbred is unsubstantial INCLUDING his bloodlines. 

His back is a bit long and his peak of rum a bit far back, but this horse looks like a total package and I can see why he brought that price.. and he was born in 2004 so in 2006 we were at the height of economic prosperity. 

Sadly he started only 3 times with no wins, no places and 1 show with career earnings just over $10k. 

This goes to show you that of all the Thoroughbreds born out there, only 3% are winners and of that number only something like a half percent are Stakes and Allowance winners. 

This horse has everything to be a runner.. including fast times in training and from conformation to breeding.. He was retired in 2008 and was supposed to enter stud in 2009.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Elana said:


> Horse sold for $16 million. Here is the pedigree:
> The Green Monkey Horse Pedigree
> 
> Sadly he started only 3 times with no wins, no places and 1 show with career earnings just over $10k.


See, this is what I don't understand. His career winnings aren't anything amazing. and conformationally he's not perfect, either. How in the world does a horse like this go for $16 million?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

amp23 said:


> See, this is what I don't understand. His career winnings aren't anything amazing. and conformationally he's not perfect, either. How in the world does a horse like this go for $16 million?


It is part of "the game." 

He was sold as a two your old in training and his training times were lightning fast. He was bought to become a stud but did not do well in 3 races. I believe a horse must work their way up to allowance and stakes races by working up through claiming races. 

Think about it.. you spent $16 million, put him in a claiming race and the rules are he can be claimed by anyone unless he is in an Optional Claimer... and now he is not winning (for whatever reason.. and it may not have had to do with his speed believe it or not).
Understanding the Types and Classes of Thoroughbred Horse Races

This horse is "black type" and with fast training times he sold for that money because he has the right blood lines. He will nick well with Seattle Slew line mares.. and I would love to see him crossed on a black type line bred Hoist the Flag mare. 

Of course, the buyer had the money.. and the entire interest is different from what most people need or want in a horse.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

The race horse biz....high prices and high stud fees, it's the name of the game.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

If I had the money I would be in "the game." Love Thoroughbreds for their heart and their athletic ability... speed and grace and because, as a breed, they can do so much more than run fast and turn left (right in Europe).


----------

